# So... Did you get your blow-job for Valentine's Day?



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

Or did you get a card and kiss on the cheek?


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

that's in March...


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

I am beginning to believe that I'm an anomaly....and/or I won the wife lotto.

I get at least 1 BJ everyday..yes, everyday. Barring illness, travel, or other strangeness. Its everyday, within about 15-20 minutes of arriving home. Her record (she calls it HER record) was 7 in one day....I got a raw spot from the tongue stud....but that didn't give me cause to have her stop...I played through the pain...so to speak. 

Yesterday was a double BJ day (I slept in and didn't leave until about 10am for work) + sex later that night (she woke me up for it). 

Today will probably be a double..She brought Tacos to the office for lunch...Got one while sitting at my desk. 

Positive reinforcement...the power is awe inspiring.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MarriedDude said:


> I am beginning to believe that I'm an anomaly....and/or I won the wife lotto.
> 
> I get at least 1 BJ everyday..yes, everyday. Barring illness, travel, or other strangeness. Its everyday, within about 15-20 minutes of arriving home. Her record (she calls it HER record) was 7 in one day....I got a raw spot from the tongue stud....but that didn't give me cause to have her stop...I played through the pain...so to speak.
> 
> ...


 :smthumbup:  :smthumbup:  :smthumbup:  :smthumbup:  :smthumbup:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes.



Methuselah said:


> ...did you get a card...


Yes.



Methuselah said:


> ...and kiss on the cheek?


Yes.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Not only did I get a bj, my wife finally achieved a goal she's been working on for quite some time without telling me. I really have to brag - this may be a breakthrough in bj technology, for all I know. Years ago we perfected the techniques in the book "The Multi-Orgasmic Man", but it was a lot of effort to maintain so I didn't after 6 months or so. Ever since, she has wanted a way to achieve that for me without my having to do all the work. Well, she succeeded! Multiple, extended continuous back-to-back orgasms from a bj, and I didn't have to do anything but enjoy the amazing experience.


----------



## Engneer (Jun 26, 2011)

LOL...SMART men realize they need to be married. Like a 1 and a 0. Put them together they are a ten. Alone they are nothing.

Glad you got yours on Valentine Day. Hope I'm getting mine REAL soon.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Not only did I get a bj, my wife finally achieved a goal she's been working on for quite some time without telling me. I really have to brag - this may be a breakthrough in bj technology, for all I know. Years ago we perfected the techniques in the book "The Multi-Orgasmic Man", but it was a lot of effort to maintain so I didn't after 6 months or so. Ever since, she has wanted a way to achieve that for me without my having to do all the work. Well, she succeeded! Multiple, extended continuous back-to-back orgasms from a bj, and I didn't have to do anything but enjoy the amazing experience.


Any chance your wife would be willing to call mine?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Any chance your wife would be willing to call mine?


Maybe we can set up a telecom. Or maybe I should get her to write a book!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> Maybe we can set up a telecom. *Or maybe I should get her to write a book!*


Just tell me where to send my money!










:smthumbup:


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

Methuselah said:


> Or did you get a card and kiss on the cheek?


This thread is funny. A BJ. Doesnt even happen on my birthday. Last one was so enthusiastic.

I dont bring up silly stuff like that anymore. Maybe once a month a few kisses etc on him. Anything even remotely close to completion? :rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

eventually you say to yourself a bj done because because you asked or out of obligation without a true enthusiastic performance just don't cut it as a matter of fact i can't even enjoy one from someone who doesn't like giving them. 

so wise up and come(pun intended) to the conclusion that if by now she ani't offering then it ani,t ever going to change either live with it or make it a deal breaker.

and you know what its ok to make it a deal breaker.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

I hate you so much...




MarriedDude said:


> I am beginning to believe that I'm an anomaly....and/or I won the wife lotto.
> 
> I get at least 1 BJ everyday..yes, everyday. Barring illness, travel, or other strangeness. Its everyday, within about 15-20 minutes of arriving home. Her record (she calls it HER record) was 7 in one day....I got a raw spot from the tongue stud....but that didn't give me cause to have her stop...I played through the pain...so to speak.
> 
> ...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Personal said:


> I never got a card or a kiss on the cheek, yet as is normal I received felatio without asking.


actions speak louder than words. and in my opinion shes say I love and desire you.

you got a good woman there. 

question is are you doing her love language to make her feel as loved and desired as you feel?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MarriedDude said:


> I am beginning to believe that I'm an anomaly....and/or I won the wife lotto.
> 
> I get at least 1 BJ everyday..yes, everyday. Barring illness, travel, or other strangeness. Its everyday, within about 15-20 minutes of arriving home. Her record (she calls it HER record) was 7 in one day....I got a raw spot from the tongue stud....but that didn't give me cause to have her stop...I played through the pain...so to speak.
> 
> ...


*Dude: Consider yourself the exception... much rather than the rule! ~ You lucky cuss!

And just go ahead and smile like a possum eating briars as you're reading this, brother! Just don't gloat!

Hell, if I had it just a third that good, I'd be gloating, too!*


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I did, as part of sex, so I guess that counts! No complaints here. I figure Valentines Day is for couples, if not slightly weighted towards the woman, so she got hers, too!

A more interesting thread would be: "Ladies, did your husband give you oral sex on Valentine's Day?"


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

If you are getting blow job on "special occasions" only, it's a sign of unhealthy marriage........bad wife.



This should be part of your weekly routine in a marriage (if men likes it of course).


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hmm....

No BJ? 

Those *****ing about no BJ, please describe in detail the last time you gave an unreciprocated orgasm to your wife? While you're at it, also please describe in detail the sexy things you tell your wife, how you pay close attention to her emotional needs and how often you give her physical affection in a NONsexual way?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Personal said:


> Thank-you, yes she is. I am fortunate to be with her.
> 
> I have to admit I have absolutely no idea if I am doing her love language. Although I have seen love languages referenced here on TAM I have never bothered reading up on it.
> 
> *That said, I believe (as she tells me) that I make her feel loved and desired*.




There you go!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Anon Pink
Well I offered 2 days ago when she told me she was too tired for sex, but she turned me down. I've made it clear multiple that I'm happy to do so any time she asks - that she is free to wake me any time.

Last time I actually did was 2 weeks ago when we last had sex, where I gave her a second orgasm. I'm always happy to give her unreciprocated oral, but she always wants to do something in return. (But not oral). I'd say that maybe 20% of the times we have sex, she gets an orgasm and I don't because she is too tired. I can't remember any time when she didn't get one. (we do use toys so she virtually always gets an orgasm if she wants one). I don't think I have every turned her down for something sexual that she wanted. 

I give her hugs and kisses regularly. We cuddle on the sofa watching TV. She gets backrubs, footrubs and long massages (we even got a massage table). I am always there for her if she needs me for anything. I send her flowers at work. I travel with her to see ailing relatives. We travel all over the world together. 

In general she does all sorts of nice things for me - it is only sex where our relationship is so unbalanced. She is so much in the "only do what you want to do" mindset that she is only willing to do the things that directly give her pleasure. Since I really do enjoy giving her pleasure, this leads to a natural unbalance.







Anon Pink said:


> Hmm....
> 
> No BJ?
> 
> Those *****ing about no BJ, please describe in detail the last time you gave an unreciprocated orgasm to your wife? While you're at it, also please describe in detail the sexy things you tell your wife, how you pay close attention to her emotional needs and how often you give her physical affection in a NONsexual way?


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Anon Pink said:


> Hmm....
> 
> No BJ?
> 
> Those *****ing about no BJ, please describe in detail the last time you gave an unreciprocated orgasm to your wife? While you're at it, also please describe in detail the sexy things you tell your wife, how you pay close attention to her emotional needs and how often you give her physical affection in a NONsexual way?


lol... 
I no longer whine about it, but it's not an exchange of services. Whether I do those things or not, it has not effected the quantity of BJ's which is 'rare'. Not quite unicorn rare, but more albino rhino. 

Surely I'm reading too much into this, but ..... You holding a grudge? Maybe it's about you not feeling your hubby 'deserves' a special scooby snack? At what point did you decide to reward/punish instead of it just being an act you may or may not do just because you enjoy how much he likes this gift? 

I do those things for my wife, not for BJ's, but because I like seeing her smile. That's all the reward I need. My wife however treats sex like a commodity rather than a expression. Probably why I'm reading into your statement and surely got it wrong.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Hmm....
> 
> No BJ?
> 
> Those *****ing about no BJ, please describe in detail the last time you gave an unreciprocated orgasm to your wife? While you're at it, also please describe in detail the sexy things you tell your wife, how you pay close attention to her emotional needs and how often you give her physical affection in a NONsexual way?




Well...I'm not going to go into detail...but.... My current project is getting her to orgasm without touching her at all...or her touching herself. Haven't made it there yet.close, but not yet...but have driven her so crazy that she literally ripped my jeans....501's with the button fly (I had them for years..damn I miss those jeans)...She had a pretty crazy look in her eye...I called it her Queen of the Damned look...from that horrible vampire movie...She had a look that said...well...I wasn't about to say no...mayhem could have ensued. 

Just last night, I was talking to her about this very thread..she was talking about several of her friends. Apparently they give BJs only on special occasions or not at all. They thought she was crazy...she thought the same of them....Her words " You have a man in your house and bed...sex feels awesome...if your not having it everyday...your doing it wrong". 

It's been like this most of our marriage- with the exception of a few years ago when she was very ill for an extended time. And during that time, with her that ill, hospitalizations, close calls....I would have promised the devil himself anything to make her better again -anything. If the cure would have been no more sex...I would have happily given it up. 


Thanks god that didn't have to happen.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Anon Pink said:


> Those *****ing about no BJ, please describe in detail the last time you gave an unreciprocated orgasm to your wife?


The unicorn. My wife dislikes foreplay and has body self-esteem issues. So I can’t go down there. 

The female orgasm: She’s an adult and should be able to go after whatever it is that she wants in the sack. That’s actually probably the source of why we don’t sex often anymore and I’ve stopped whining. It’s easier to smack one out than deal with the emotional drain of someone who just dumps the responsibility of her orgasm onto me. It’s stupid; for me the emotional reward isn’t any different than masturbation: Not rejecting… how ambivalent and courteous of you… It is not a “F*** Ya!” response I want.

So I’m a selfish lover now for those times I decide to try. I figure if she want’s satisfaction, she’ll have to put in some effort. Otherwise, the sex is for me alone to enjoy all the open rides at that funpark. Oddly enough… I think she is more satisfied this way than the old way of me fuddling around trying to figure out how to get her off without a lot of ‘hints’ or feedback. So now she gets plowed my way and I take full control. She seems to get into more like that… sick woman 



> While you're at it, also please describe in detail the sexy things you tell your wife, how you pay close attention to her emotional needs and how often you give her physical affection in a NONsexual way?


When she’s in a surly mood, a ‘goto’ tactic of mine is to get goofy and chase her around the house, arms wide, saying “who needs a hug?” the kids often join in on the chase. Surly goes away. Also curling up on the couch, walking hand in hand, and I’ll let her catch me in those moments I’m stunned and staring from her beauty (checking her out in ‘that way’). I don’t so much ‘tell’… but my demeanor, the look in my eyes, the way I reach out for her… often say more than the words ever could. The words sound funny and cheesy. “hey babe, nice rack!”


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Racer said:


> The unicorn. My wife dislikes foreplay and has body self-esteem issues. So I can’t go down there.
> 
> The female orgasm: She’s an adult and should be able to go after whatever it is that she wants in the sack. That’s actually probably the source of why we don’t sex often anymore and I’ve stopped whining. It’s easier to smack one out than deal with the emotional drain of someone who just dumps the responsibility of her orgasm onto me. It’s stupid; for me the emotional reward isn’t any different than masturbation: Not rejecting… how ambivalent and courteous of you… It is not a “F*** Ya!” response I want.
> 
> ...


Cheesy and course...I much prefer.."Hooty McBoob", "Busty St.Clair", "Boob-alacious" "Boob-Tastic", "Monumental Mammaries", "negotiators", "milk-shakes", "The GRAND Tetons"...

and Carries mom's classic "Dirty Pillows"

Damn it....now I can't stop thinking about boobs


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Richard, I will say to you the same thing I say to women who have selfish husbands. Stop! Stop giving them their most treasured love language until they begin to understand how important it is to receive love in order to feel loved in order to give love.

Racer, this is adorable! Your wife is lucky to have you!



> When she’s in a surly mood, a ‘goto’ tactic of mine is to get goofy and chase her around the house, arms wide, saying “who needs a hug?” the kids often join in on the chase. Surly goes away. Also curling up on the couch, walking hand in hand, and I’ll let her catch me in those moments I’m stunned and staring from her beauty (checking her out in ‘that way’). I don’t so much ‘tell’… but my demeanor, the look in my eyes, the way I reach out for her… often say more than the words ever could. The words sound funny and cheesy. “hey babe, nice rack!”


Married Dude, Please....do tell....


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Those *****ing about no BJ, please describe in detail the last time you gave an unreciprocated orgasm to your wife? While you're at it, also please describe in detail the sexy things you tell your wife, how you pay close attention to her emotional needs and how often you give her physical affection in a NONsexual way?


I certainly have no complaints about BJs, but recently I gave my wife unreciprocated multiple orgasms Sunday afternoon and Tuesday evening. And I'm not complaining about that, either. Getting her off is fun! Sorry, I will not satisfy your prurient interests with details! 

There is nothing lacking for either of us in the verbal affection, emotional needs fulfillment, and non-sexual affection areas, either. We're simply devoted to each other's happiness - and erotic satisfaction.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MBH, it's purely for academic reasons you know. How else will I be able to advise my friends without hearing these kinds of details?


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Richard, I will say to you the same thing I say to women who have selfish husbands. Stop! Stop giving them their most treasured love language until they begin to understand how important it is to receive love in order to feel loved in order to give love.
> 
> Racer, this is adorable! Your wife is lucky to have you!
> 
> ...


I have paid and continue to pay the utmost attention to her. It's all in the details..the things that make her feel safe, the things that get her going. Once I married her and made it my mission to provide with all the happiness and contentment I could muster -to give back what she has so selflessly given me...The only way I could do that was to study her....closely...very closely. Not stalker-ish closely...but nearly.

I know and continue to learn the little things...she likes the smell of oatmeal raisin cookies baking..but doesn't like the taste. She likes when I kiss her neck on the right side but not the left. She likes to hear poetry but not read it herself. She likes porn...but likes the volume up and the brightness low...very low...almost impossible to make out anything but shapes. She likes the idea of being in control, but only really lets lets go when she has none. She likes the smell of a sweaty man -but hates being sweaty herself. She has a very small part of her right thigh...up very high...that is like an orgasm button...she had my name tattooed there. 

When she is almost asleep and i hold her very close and soo quietly whisper to her the most naughty things i will be doing with her..she gets very excited...

If I lay just near her not touching her and describe ****** ****** ******
she loses any semblance of self control. 

Thats all i am going to say...Its the smallest little things, the details, knowing them, that seems to make all the difference. 

YMMV


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

We had sex twice and then exchanged cars. Encore heading out to ski all day. Wings and pizza with beer for dinner. Was great fun

Steak and BJ day this year will be Steak and Oral day unless it's that time of the month I supoose.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Hmm....
> 
> No BJ?
> 
> Those *****ing about no BJ, please describe in detail the last time you gave an unreciprocated orgasm to your wife?


Before answering the question I need to remind you all that we work opposing schedules and also to reassure you that she was wide awake at the time.

3 AM valentines morning.

I wanted to make sure she remembered it.

See I'm listening.
MN


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MarriedDude said:


> I have paid and continue to pay the utmost attention to her. It's all in the details..the things that make her feel safe, the things that get her going. Once I married her and made it my mission to provide with all the happiness and contentment I could muster -to give back what she has so selflessly given me...The only way I could do that was to study her....closely...very closely. Not stalker-ish closely...but nearly.
> 
> I know and continue to learn the little things...she likes the smell of oatmeal raisin cookies baking..but doesn't like the taste. She likes when I kiss her neck on the right side but not the left. She likes to hear poetry but not read it herself. She likes porn...but likes the volume up and the brightness low...very low...almost impossible to make out anything but shapes. She likes the idea of being in control, but only really lets lets go when she has none. She likes the smell of a sweaty man -but hates being sweaty herself. She has a very small part of her right thigh...up very high...that is like an orgasm button...she had my name tattooed there.
> 
> ...



Oh my word....

Some one...

Catch me....


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening Anon Pink
Sadly she is LD and would just do without indefinitely. If I do everything possible for her pleasure we have sex sometimes. if I don't she looses interest and we don't. (Once I talked to her after 3 months without sex and she hadn't realized that it had been so long - it just doesn't matter to her).

Yeah, I could leave, but so much else in our relationship is so good. We really do love each other and have a great time together - occasionally we even have great sex.




Anon Pink said:


> Richard, I will say to you the same thing I say to women who have selfish husbands. Stop! Stop giving them their most treasured love language until they begin to understand how important it is to receive love in order to feel loved in order to give love.
> 
> Racer, this is adorable! Your wife is lucky to have you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, he did. At 12:01am while watching SportsCenter, lol.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

This is how my wife thinks: Blow job? Ewww, that's gross. Sex? We have to clean up when we're done. Plus I'm tired.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Those *****ing about no BJ, please describe in detail the last time you gave an unreciprocated orgasm to your wife?


We don't do unrecirprocated orgasms. Either way. Why not both have fun if you can?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

No card no kiss no sex no bj no anything.

That said, I didnt buy her anything either. But I do buy her flowers probably 3x a month anyway....yet she still manages to whinge...'you hardly ever buy me flowers'.

How many men out there married to a wife who does not like sex so doesn't see why she should have it with you buys her flowers 3 x a month?

I think I deserve a medal....or sectioning under the Mental Health Act..!!!!


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

ChargingCharlie said:


> This is how my wife thinks: Blow job? Ewww, that's gross. Sex? We have to clean up when we're done. Plus I'm tired.


lol , typical LD like mine ,
hope she is not selfish and BPD too.

=:scratchhead: does she respond to a HJ that her hands hurts too?:rofl:


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

I got a pack of protective sheets that u can put under ; I thought it is expensive as they are disposable ...

She is a good women if you look at it from consumption side ; we are rarely using them ...


----------



## Zouz (May 28, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> We had sex twice and then exchanged cars. Encore heading out to ski all day. Wings and pizza with beer for dinner. Was great fun
> 
> Steak and BJ day this year will be Steak and Oral day unless it's that time of the month I supoose.


I hate normal people 

just kiddin , best of luck man :smthumbup:


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Zouz said:


> lol , typical LD like mine ,
> hope she is not selfish and BPD too.
> 
> =:scratchhead: does she respond to a HJ that her hands hurts too?:rofl:


Haven't had one in a long time, but you're probably spot on. Not selfish or BPD, just very insecure and immature combined with a sex drive of absolute zero.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Initiated, got shot down. Baby sitters fell through. Time of month started. Initiated again, got shot down again. Then we had lunch.

Not interested at this point.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

MarriedDude said:


> I have paid and continue to pay the utmost attention to her. It's all in the details..the things that make her feel safe, the things that get her going. Once I married her and made it my mission to provide with all the happiness and contentment I could muster -to give back what she has so selflessly given me...The only way I could do that was to study her....closely...very closely. Not stalker-ish closely...but nearly.
> 
> I know and continue to learn the little things...she likes the smell of oatmeal raisin cookies baking..but doesn't like the taste. She likes when I kiss her neck on the right side but not the left. She likes to hear poetry but not read it herself. She likes porn...but likes the volume up and the brightness low...very low...almost impossible to make out anything but shapes. She likes the idea of being in control, but only really lets lets go when she has none. She likes the smell of a sweaty man -but hates being sweaty herself. She has a very small part of her right thigh...up very high...that is like an orgasm button...she had my name tattooed there.
> 
> ...


Who says women don't come with user manuals? You just had to write it yourself! Good job!!


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

He got his, I still haven't got my share.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Well get out the handcuffs and riding crop and make repay you 



WandaJ said:


> He got his, I still haven't got my share.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I thought that the whole point of March 14th was because Feb 14th is all about her anyway. Why would a bj even be part of Valentines Day? I didn't think men in general were ever really expected to get anything out of it other than a credit card bill.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

MarriedDude said:


> I have paid and continue to pay the utmost attention to her. It's all in the details..the things that make her feel safe, the things that get her going. Once I married her and made it my mission to provide with all the happiness and contentment I could muster -to give back what she has so selflessly given me...The only way I could do that was to study her....closely...very closely. Not stalker-ish closely...but nearly.
> 
> I know and continue to learn the little things...she likes the smell of oatmeal raisin cookies baking..but doesn't like the taste. She likes when I kiss her neck on the right side but not the left. She likes to hear poetry but not read it herself. She likes porn...but likes the volume up and the brightness low...very low...almost impossible to make out anything but shapes. She likes the idea of being in control, but only really lets lets go when she has none. She likes the smell of a sweaty man -but hates being sweaty herself. She has a very small part of her right thigh...up very high...that is like an orgasm button...she had my name tattooed there.
> 
> ...


Jealous.... This is one of the things that most men underappreciate: the power of words in sex. You guys love to watch, we love to hear....


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Well get out the handcuffs and riding crop and make repay you


I guess I will have to, still nothing. I think we are getting to the point where his drive goes down, my up. But isn't it too early for him, at just 45?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening WandaJ
It does seem like one of God's little jokes: On average women's libidos seem to increase with age, and men's decrease, but also on average men are more likely to be attracted to younger women and women to older men.

Some men do keep high drives (I have and I'm in my 50s), no real decrease since I was young. I don't have quite the physical stamina I once had, but the desire is still there - and there are lot of ways to please a partner. 

I think people with HD spouses have a tendency to start taking sex for granted, an don't realize just how lucky they are. 




WandaJ said:


> I guess I will have to, still nothing. I think we are getting to the point where his drive goes down, my up. But isn't it too early for him, at just 45?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes. Also filet mignon, Alaskan King crab legs and chocolate covered strawberries. My W made the entire meal. Yeah...I'm spoiled.


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

YES and she even swallowed 

Trust me ....... I'm still trying to figure out what , why and who was that haaa !?!?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Nope, cause I dumped my gf 2 days before


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Ha. I can count on both hands how many times in 14 years. Meanwhile she gets oral every time, tons of attention paid to her (sexually and otherwise).

I'm just tired of it.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Personal said:


> Then stop doing it!


Well, we currently live 1000 miles apart, don't think that will be a problem.

Beyond that, I am not getting into all the minutia of our sex life,at least not on this particular thread.


----------

